# Dumb Move!



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I had a mad half hour last night when I decided to tidy up the names of my various Photobucket Albums with the idea of making things easier to find. Unfortunately I forgot that by doing so I would break the links for photos I`d posted on the forum, so now the vast majority of my pics going back to when I joined in May 2005 have vanished.










I`ll just go & sit in the corner...


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Don't worry - we'll all remember you by the two pictures you've just posted... :yes:


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Here's a Monster, in case you lost a pic of one.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I take it there is no undo option?

Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Will Fly said:


> Don't worry - we'll all remember you by the two pictures you've just posted... :yes:


Thanks for those kind thoughts :lol:



apm101 said:


> Here's a Monster, in case you lost a pic of one.


Cheers, a great watch :thumbup:



William_Wilson said:


> I take it there is no undo option?
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


I haven`t noticed one but anyway by the time I`d realised I`m sure it would have been too late to be of use :taz:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > I take it there is no undo option?
> ...


I don't mean this as an "I told you so" sort of reply... but when people ask about photo hosting, I always suggest storing photos on your own web space. I'm with GoDaddy. and if they were hacked or went out of business I'd be up and running in a day or two. All of the old posts would be left intact.

Anyway it shouldn't be too difficult to straighten out. Just go through your 27,900 posts and edit them with the current photo locations. :wink2:

Later,

William


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I haven`t noticed one but anyway by the time I`d realised I`m sure it would have been too late to be of use :taz:


Just had a quick browse in the Pb help section to see if there was, didn't see anything of use for you! :lookaround:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Bladerunner said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I haven`t noticed one but anyway by the time I`d realised I`m sure it would have been too late to be of use :taz:
> ...


I had a look as well. The page I found stated once a user made something go poof, it stayed poofed no matter what.

Later,

William


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Ever helpful as ever....just in case you lost the stock shot of your favourite....don't say I didn't help you out in your hour of need....!










:lol: :lol: :lol:

On a more serious note, though, If you just moved some pics into different albums, you should still have the pics, it's just the links that will have broken, so you will still be able to post pics of your Services in the Sunday thread this week. This is why I always advise users of PB to set up various albums from the start.....eg Vintage watches...modern watches.....pocket watches....plants....bugs.....gifs/smileys.....etc...that way you can allocate a pic to an appropriate album to avoid moving them in the future and breaking the links. Isn't hindsight a wonderful thing? :yes:. I regularly clear my PB albums out of incidental pics once they are about 2 years old.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Have this one on me


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> Anyway it shouldn't be too difficult to straighten out. Just go through your 27,900 posts and edit them with the current photo locations. :wink2:
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Stuff that!









Far too much hassle 

As for those who posted Monster photos - you`re all very naughty boys...










:lol:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> As for those who posted Monster photos - you`re all very naughty boys...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You try to help a fellow forum member & this is the thanks you get :lol:


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

mach 0.0013137 said:


>


Hallo sexy


----------



## eddiewood (Mar 26, 2014)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway it shouldn't be too difficult to straighten out. Just go through your 27,900 posts and edit them with the current photo locations. :wink2:
> ...


Mum?


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear mach followed by an intriguing number - I though I was the only one who made sudden losses of chunks of text and illustrations. If someone like you can do it as well then there is no hope for me! I have found photobucket just a pain in the derriere and my photo-posting skills are zilch even though Roger the Dodger has been giving me some help in this regard (thanks Rog).

By the by, thanks for the posted pics of Seiko Monsters - I always like to see these watches - and of course the real "monster" was posted by mach or is that just a picture of mach getting angry.


----------

